# The Women of Rio



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

With all these Olympic sports going on I wanted to start a thread recognizing the women of Rio. These women are representing our country in various sporting events.


I'll start off with Kassidy Cook....Diving 






Feel free to join in with pics.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Lexi Weeks....Pole Vaulting


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 10, 2016)

durn.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 10, 2016)

pole vaulter huh?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

outstanding thread. i like divers and vaulters.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Alex Morgan.....Soccer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Colleen Quigley....Steeplechase







Recent FSU graduate


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Jenna Prandini.....Sprinter


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2016)

Kassidy  Cook is pretty hot. But surely we have better


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Note....None of these gals are from Tennessee


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 10, 2016)

Your best post eva S & S! I have subscribed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Karsta Lowe.....Volleyball


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

As requested per PM from Matthew6




Gabby Douglas......Gymnastics


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm proud to be an American. This is the best thread.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2016)

Butter faces

(Nice body,  But'r face)


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Butter faces
> 
> (Nice body,  But'r face)



I'm sorry but most men will disagree. 


 It's hard to find bald women with no eyebrows and a Manning forehead. I'll start a new thread later with the women of Tennessee.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm sorry but most men will disagree.
> 
> 
> It's hard to find bald women with no eyebrows and a Manning forehead. I'll start a new thread later with the women of Tennessee.


Chyna!! Chyna!! Chyna!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Chyna!! Chyna!! Chyna!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll start a new thread later with the women of Tennessee.



Please do,  but start with WR Josh Smith's gf Breana Dodd


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2016)

I didn't miss anything


----------



## Horns (Aug 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm sorry but most men will disagree.
> 
> 
> It's hard to find bald women with no eyebrows and a Manning forehead. I'll start a new thread later with the women of Tennessee.



Goodness that's the best burn eva


----------



## riprap (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm disappointed in tonight's volleyball attire.


----------



## riprap (Aug 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> As requested per PM from Matthew6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srb (Aug 10, 2016)

Maybe a pic of....
#Amber Balcaen::::


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 10, 2016)

joey1919 said:


> I'm proud to be an American. This is the best thread.



not best but very good..best would be cheerleader thread!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Note....None of these gals are from Tennessee





SpotandStalk said:


> I'm sorry but most men will disagree.
> 
> 
> It's hard to find bald women with no eyebrows and a Manning forehead. I'll start a new thread later with the women of Tennessee.





SpotandStalk said:


> As requested per PM from Matthew6
> 
> 
> Gabby Douglas......Gymnastics





    


USA represented very well in the beauty department!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2016)

27 posts and no sign of Quack! Is he okay?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> not best but very good..best would be cheerleader thread!!



It will rise from the ashes SOON.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2016)

Girls volleyball is not bad.  W agrees.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2016)

Speaking of Walsh-Jennings, she won the Gold last night vs Sweden. Unreal match.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Speaking of Walsh-Jennings, she won the Gold last night vs Sweden. Unreal match.



Yeah it was. Swedish girl took a nice whiplash to the neck diving for the ball and had to take the 5 minute medical.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 11, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Girls volleyball is not bad.  W agrees.



What is this,  a twirking lesson? Lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Speaking of Walsh-Jennings, she won the Gold last night vs Sweden. Unreal match.



Best match I've ever seen!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Speaking of Walsh-Jennings, she won the Gold last night vs Sweden. Unreal match.





They won the match but not the Gold.   There is a long way to go in the tournament


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> They won the match but not the Gold.   There is a long way to go in the tournament



10-4, thanks.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 11, 2016)

dagnabbit. now i needs to delete my cookies


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 13, 2016)

Dang. I have missed you guys


----------



## Coenen (Aug 14, 2016)

Google informs me that Michelle Jenneke made it in for the Aussies this year....


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 15, 2016)

Merica the Beautiful !!! 
Maybe I should check Woody's more often !!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 15, 2016)

Coenen said:


> Google informs me that Michelle Jenneke made it in for the Aussies this year....



you say something?


----------

